# Lightroom Classic CC - Signs me out



## VA Photography (Jan 26, 2018)

Operating System:  Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): New LR Classic CC

I just started using the new desktop version (Classic CC) and it always signs me out.  Is that normal?  I wouldn't think so because i'm not using the web version.  I find it annoying.  
I'm not closing out.  For example, i was working and stepped away to have lunch and run an errand (leaving it open on my screen) and when i came back, it had logged me out and asked me to log in.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 26, 2018)

Are you sure it is _Lightroom_ that logs you out and asks you to log in, or could it be _Windows_? Having to log in again after leaving the computer idle for a while is a normal security option in Windows.


----------



## HBW (Jan 28, 2018)

Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR Classic CC 7.1

Hello 
The same thing happens to me as well. I think it is Lighroom not Windows since it happens every time I close LR as well.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 28, 2018)

What do you have to log into? Is it Windows, or is it Creative Cloud?


----------



## HBW (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello Hal
Creative Cloud needs a new login.
Windows login has nothing to do with this imho.
Thx
  Holger


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 29, 2018)

Are you logged in via your *Create Cloud app*, or is *Lightroom* asking to log in each time? You need to log in via the *Creative Cloud app* (in your System Tray) and you need to keep it logged in.


----------



## HBW (Jan 29, 2018)

Lightroom is asking me to log in each time. I never thought about the creative cloud app, in fact I am pretty sure that it does not Autostart at this time.
Thanks for the hint. 
I will test in the next couple of days and then report back.


----------



## HBW (Jan 30, 2018)

Bingo
being logged in to the Creative Cloud App solved the logout issue.
Thanks for the quick help!


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm on a mac and recently the CC App has been quitting.  Seems like it quits when I put the computer to sleep.  If I notice and start it up manually, I'm in a logged out state and have to log in.  If I don't start it up and fire up Lightroom then LR makes me sign in.  Which is because I'm not signed into the non-running CC App.  Started after the last Photoshop update and a security update on the mac.  Just happened to do both on the same day so I can't point my finger at one being an obvious culprit.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Feb 1, 2018)

FYI, ignore me.   A reboot and now the app stays running and keeps me logged in.  No telling the real reason it was quitting, but it works now.


----------

